# Assistant Brewer Position in Kernville, CA



## Giddo (Apr 4, 2008)

I figured with all of the water we have here in California this year a paddler/brewer might be interested in this. Kernville is a small mountain town in the Sierra's with a population of around 2000 and located on the Kern River. Many miles of Class III-V are accessible along with great MTB, fishing and hiking. If you want more info on lifestyle options feel free to ask. Job details below...


Position: Assistant Brewer
Reports to: Owners (Eric Giddens and Rebecca Giddens) and Brewers (Adrian Barrera and Shaun Morgan)

Job Description: Kern River Brewing Company is a small business and our brewers are involved in many aspects of the company. Normal duties will include cellar work, brewing on 20 bbl and 7 bbl systems, packaging and cleaning. However, additional duties including maintaining tap lines, lab work, inventory management and involvement in other aspects of the business will also be part of the job. 

ESSENTIAL DUTIES: 


Assisting in the production of house and specialty beers to Kern River Brewing Company standards. This includes all parts of the brewing process from milling to packaging.
Cleaning fermentation and serving vessels prior to filling.
Cleaning kegs, plate heat exchangers and fittings as well as anything else needed to maintain a sanitary brewing environment.
Maintain brew sheets, monitor fermentation, and manage inventory 
Assist in QC and yeast management.
Evaluate and monitor beer and raw materials involved in brewing.
Being a promotional spokesperson for the Company.
Must possess fundamental knowledge of plumbing and machinery mechanics/maintenance.
Must possess good beer knowledge and use it constantly to improve the brewery and beer being produced.
OTHER DUTIES:


Participate in beer dinners and festivals, customer relations and marketing/promotions/charitable events.
Conduct brewery tours when necessary.
Operate company trucks and forklifts to manage raw goods and finished beer inventory
Compensation:


----------

